# crocodiles spotted in norfolk



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

You might want to stay away from the water if you're on holiday in Norfolk, because a holidaymaker claims to have spotted two alligators lurking in a lake at Waveney Valley Lakes holiday park in Wortwell.

Worried visitors are now staying away from the fishing lakes, but so far police have failed to find the snappy pair.

Park manager Dave Potter told The Sun: 'It has caused quite a stir.

'We have 90 plots for caravans and lodges, so there are a lot of people here.

'The police had a good look around but didn't find anything.'

However, alligator expert Dr Laura Brandt said it was possible they had been released and found their way to the water – which means there really could be alligators on the loose.

She said: 'They will eat anything that moves.'

Alligators, which are native to the US and china, can weigh up to 800 pounds and can grow to more than 13 feet long. Their average lifespan is 50 years.

The Waveney Valley Lakes holiday park is about 50 miles north of London and has been a popular fishery since 1960 when thousands of carp, tench and bream were introduced to the lakes.

The park prides itself on being a 'natural haven for wildlife' - although we're pretty sure that alligators aren't especially welcome.

June is the perfect time for a holiday, but if you gone off the idea of a trip to Norfolk, why not click on the image below to see our editor's suggestions...

Two alligators spotted in a holiday park in Norfolk - AOL Travel UK


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

i wondered where my pair dotty and daisy had escaped to:lol2:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this like the tiger spotted in Southampton the other week?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I am a scarecrow said:


> Is this like the tiger spotted in Southampton the other week?


That was actually a stuffed toy though lol:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> a holidaymaker claims to have spotted two alligators lurking in a lake at Waveney Valley Lakes holiday park in Wortwell


Knowing what most of the public are like at identifying animals I give this Zero truth!


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Bradley said:


> That was actually a stuffed toy though lol:2thumb:


Yes, I know. It was only a few miles away from where I live.

Sarcasm.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

since when did the police know what they're looking for?


----------



## ldnessexreps (Jan 11, 2011)

*never unless u give it to them*



Yorkshire Gator said:


> since when did the police know what they're looking for?


lmfao


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Norfolk-in-chance am I going there then!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i now know where im booking a holiday :mf_dribble:

do you think id get away with a stowaway in my case:whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sorry but amidst all the bull in that story, I've fished those lakes and in no way are they a haven for wildlife haha.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> I'm sorry but amidst all the bull in that story, I've fished those lakes and in no way are they a haven for wildlife haha.


was only posting it incase anyone was interested but yeah alot of :censor: is spoke in papers :/


----------

